# Mk3 2.0 oil leak



## HotFudge (Dec 4, 2006)

Yo everyone,
There has been a moderate oil leak for quite awhile and all this sunshine has finally given me motivation to tackle it.
Firstly, its a 95' 2.0, so OBDI.
I am positive that it is oil, not coolant leaking from the coolant flange.
Majority of it is leaking onto lower engine block and top of transmission.
Changed pressure sensor on top of oil filter housing (was a slight source).
Has caked the lower radiator mount/ front engine mount.
Pictures:

Top of transmission:


I have recently (~1 month ago) power washed/degrease the affected areas and this is what it looks like.
Not abnormally high oil consumption, probably 1 quart every ~5,000 miles.



_Modified by HotFudge at 6:00 PM 4-3-2010_


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Mk3 2.0 oil leak (HotFudge)*

Change the press sw on the head above the coolant flange. And when was the last time the valve cover gasket was changed? Once the rubber turns to rock, htey don't seal that well.


----------



## MadJerry (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Mk3 2.0 oil leak (ps2375)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ps2375* »_ And when was the last time the valve cover gasket was changed? Once the rubber turns to rock, htey don't seal that well.

I agree with this. I had exactly the same symptom and the same fix he is suggesting. Here was how I figured it out though. After I changed the oil once I saw all the caked on oil and dirt below the flange along with some brand new perfectly clear oil. When I pulled the valve cover the old gasket stuck to it as I peeled it off the cylinder head. However, there was no peeling at all where the leak was coming from meaning it was not sealed. This is a pretty easy fix with some sockets and a torque wrench and its only like $20 for the gasket.


----------



## HotFudge (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Mk3 2.0 oil leak (HotFudge)*

O dear forgot to update.
Ordered new oil sensor and valve cover gasket. Will report back in a week or two http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jorge r (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Mk3 2.0 oil leak (HotFudge)*

it seems it's time to replace the oil cooler seal too, brittle, brittle plastic and rubber parts thru oil and heat


----------



## HotFudge (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Mk3 2.0 oil leak (jorge r)*

Good point, might as well since I am down there.


----------



## Joksanmo (Sep 23, 2011)

*New developments??*

Any new developments? I am experiencing the same thing (I think) on my OBDII 2.0....


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Valve cover gasket, oil filler cap gasket, PCV valve grommet, coolant flange, o-rings on the sensors on the coolant flange, and the oil pressure sensor. 

Get a new UIM gasket because you have to replace it when you pull the UIM to replace the valve cover gasket, and check the PCV valve for cracks on the bottom, and sludge buildup inside. 

Coolant from a leaking coolant flange cannot be detected as coolant by the time it dribbles down the side of the block and onto the top of the transmission. You should also check the sensors on the coolant flange incase they are leaking between the metal and plastic parts.


----------



## -Alexander- (Apr 26, 2015)

4 year bump, I have the exact same oil gathering on top of the tranny. Going to buy a valve cover gasket and a new oil filler cap (mine is cracked and broken and missing pieces to it) and see if that has anything to do with my leak. 

Will up-date.


----------



## Mr.loops (May 27, 2010)

-Alexander- said:


> 4 year bump, I have the exact same oil gathering on top of the tranny. Going to buy a valve cover gasket and a new oil filler cap (mine is cracked and broken and missing pieces to it) and see if that has anything to do with my leak.
> 
> Will up-date.


There are multiple sources for leaks around this spot. Clean the area up really well, go for a drive, and then replace what is needed.


----------



## -Alexander- (Apr 26, 2015)

Mr.loops said:


> There are multiple sources for leaks around this spot. Clean the area up really well, go for a drive, and then replace what is needed.


I was told maybe one of the oil lines... My check engine turns on at idle and turns off as soon as I give it some gas.


----------



## QGibson (Aug 16, 2015)

experiencing the same exact problem in 2021… any updates? 🥺


----------

